# anyone ever made a jig like this?



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i am havving a time cutting straight tennons with the log tennon cutter so im looking to build some kinda jig. anyone ever built one or have plans for something like this?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Doesn't look like a bad set up, but looks like he's struggling a little bit.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I have one I made several years ago that still serves me well. I use a ratchet strap to hold the log in place while I drive the cutter onto it.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

After watching the video I can tell you his drill is not geared low enough. I can push as hard as I want on mine and never even slow it down. It does take quite a bit of force to push it onto the log and cut the tenon. At first I had a lever on mine to move the slide that the drill is mounted to but took it off because it limited the amount of travel I could get and with the longer tenon cutter I needed the longer travel.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I use my drill press for most, but if I'm doing a long one ill lay my DP on its side and swing the table to the side and hang on. Lol


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

yea my harbor freight low speed drill does great but im only runnin a 1.5 inch cutter.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I found some better pictures. I want to rebuild it especially the way I clamp the logs but it works the way it is and until it doesn't I probably will leave it alone. I've probably done close to 1000 linear feet, probably more.


----------



## commodore (Jan 14, 2013)

Geared right or not I love seeing those massive chips fly ;D


----------

